# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  quinua orgánica y convencional

## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Necesito para exportar quinua orgánica y convencional en sacos de 50 kilos. 
Favor de cotizar costo y flete a Le Havre o FOB Callao
Mi correo eduardo@forexportperu.com o al teléfono 1 447 5358, graciasTemas similares: Vendo quinua roja convencional cultivado bajo parameros organicos Ofrezco quinua roja convencional (Red Quinoa) Quinua y Kiwicha Orgánica de Exportación quinua orgánica y leguminosas quinua orgánica y convencional

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Eduardo: 
Te voy pasando los datos de la Asociación de Productores de Plantas Medicinales Ecológicas (APROPLAME), quienes participaron de la feria expoalimentaria y ofrecen entre sus productos quinua en grano y hojuela cruda de quinua. 
Telf: (5154) 95822253 (Arequipa)
E-mail: aproplame@aedes.com / javehalca_248@hotmail.com 
En un rato te paso otros más que estoy buscando la información. 
Saludos y suerte con la búsqueda de proveedores.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Otra empresa que ofrece quinua entre sus productos:  *C&VExport SAC.*  *Telf:* (511) 7199329  *E-mail:* cvaldivia@cvexport.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí encontré un proveedor de quinua orgánica (de Puno):  *E-mail:* info@cecovasa.com.pe / Cerezo573@hotmail.com  
No hay teléfonos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Acá encontré otro proveedor que te puede ayudar:  *APROTAWI* (Asociación de Productores Orgánicos Tata Wilca - Ilave)  
Su tarjeta dice: *PRODUCCION Y COMERCIALIZACIÓN GRANOS ORGÁNICOS (QUINUA). Certificación BIO LATINA.*  *Contactos:* Alfonso Ramos Flores (Cel: 959490160)
Cesario Butrón Cuaquira (Cel: 951581214)  *e-mail:* granosorganicos@yahoo.es  *PUNO - PERÚ* 
Saludos

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Bruno, el correo está equivocado, los voy a contactar por teléfono, gracias Eduardo

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Bruno, le quité el acento a orgánico y el correo pasó de lo más bien, gracias Eduardo

----------

